# Creepcast Radio



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got a tip tonight from the people that went with us to Ironstock about a Halloween Radio information in the Chicago Area. I guess they teach you about Halloween, how to make tombstones, music, and etc. If you have Itunes you can get it free or just listen on their site. Check it out. It isn't too bad.

http://web.mac.com/creepster/iWeb/Creep/CreepCast/CreepCast.html


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

cool, i listened to it while i got ready this morning. I am wondering when the next broadcast is.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really don't know, that is a good questions. I did get an email from Craig Gee from the show. I was asking him where the best places to buy latex and etc for home haunts. He said he would look into it. I also asked, since his next program deals with Halloween music and sound effects, if he was planning on talking about Virgil Franklin's cds. That would be the collection of CDs for 1st place in our contest if you didn't know. Anyway, he said that Virgil was on top of his list. So that was cool. I just sent him an email asking him when his next broadcast would be. Cool! I also told him about Hauntforum and Halloweenforum. Maybe Hauntforum will be talked about on his program. That would cool.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

will definitly have to check that out tonight THANX


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> cool, i listened to it while i got ready this morning. I am wondering when the next broadcast is.


I got an email back from him, and this is what he said about the next broadcast.

Well, I am working on it right now and hopefully will have it ready 
by Sunday the 30th at the very latest. I will try to get it out 
before then. I hate to promise it sooner and then run into delays.

Craig


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

*bump* with a question: anyone know when this will start up again? getting in the mood for halloween stuff again... after all, it's Aug. 3 months!!! *hurries*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey shaunathan. I don’t know if you read in another thread about me going to a hearse BBQ. Well, believe it or not, Mr. Creepcast was there at this hearse BBQ. DragonLady Sue introduced me to him over dinner. He told me that they are recording the broadcast and it should be out soon. So, I don’t think you will have to wait too much longer.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Excellent! yes I'm behind in my reading and trying to catch up, haven't got to the BBQ post yet but I'm sure I will.. Nice coincidence you got to meet him. I look forward to it


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was able to talk to him tonight and he is going to talk about Hauntforum's Scarecrow contest. That is going to be so cool.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey did i miss where you guys said i could contact this dude? I live in IA, but Chi-town is only 2hours away. Does he have classes or is it just his station? thanks


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it is just a station. I was asking him if he could find good latex prices around Chicago or the best places to find stuff. He told me he would look in to it. Here is his email if you would like to contact him. He is pretty good at getting back to people.

You can send e-mail to him here:
[email protected]

At the party he was telling us funny stories about his cats. Everyone got a kick at the story when he was sleeping and the cats kept running over his face. Now that had to be funny.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess this the guy that goes Creepcast might be down for a while because of his voice so I found another one just to keep my interest. Eventhough I like Creepcast better.

Check it out here.
http://rottingfleshradio.oct31st.org/


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool thanks for the update.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I have another update. I read today in his blog that he is doing much better and that he is finishing up his next podcast. I just wish that he would hurry up. I want to hear about the Halloween music and audio effects.


----------

